# saving for retirement abroad, what fixed income to chose



## tdiddy (Jan 7, 2015)

This is quite preliminary (in our mid 30s), but my wife and I are strongly considering retiring abroad, likely somewhere in Europe, or at the least spending a significant portion of time there. We have a significant unhedged global equity portion to our portfolio. I've read many times that bonds are best kept in the currency where you spend your money. 

What would be the best way for a Canadian to get Euro denominated fixed income exposure in their portfolio? 

Would buying for example a global bond fund hedged to Euro from a foreign exchange be the way to go? (ie http://www.ishares.com/uk/individua...es-global-corporate-bond-eur-hedged-ucits-etf )

We don't have a large fixed income component right now of course with our age so this is more of a curiosity, but would like to hear what others have done.


----------

